# Escaped mental patient ideas?



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

That's an easy one , staightjacket , white pants,paint your face pale, paint your eyes dark, and mess up your hair.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

mrhamilton234 said:


> ... I'll also take some techniques on how to act as a mental patient. Anyone have any ideas?


I'm sure Meeps and Wristslitter will ba able to give you lots of tips on this one Mrhamilton...

Personally I would go for the look El Diablo has described.
As for the acting part...Try practicing a vacant stare, (unless you already have one, of course)..muttering nonsensical things under your breath or to an invisible person or inanimate object..intersperse periods of silence and deep thought with brief bouts of maniacal laughter..that kind of thing.

If you get a chance, check out the movie "One flew over the Cuckoos Nest"
for some top acting tips.

If you end the evening with a couple of nice gentlemen in white coats offering to take you for "a nice cup of tea", then you know you got it right on the night!


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, but I have another inquiry. Do you think a jumpsuit would work, like mental hospital/prison grade? I seem to find jumpsuits at flea markets all the time when I look for halloween stuff.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Jumpsuits would work well. You could also get those leather mancles for the wrists and ankles that have the fuzzy insides for maximum comfort.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Having worked around and with the mentally insane...

Really, you should pick something, and focus on that. REALLY focus on that. 

Since, we're going to assume you're dangerous, paranoid dillusions are pretty much the best thing to go after. 

Now, WHAT are you deluding? That's the question. 

The govt is out to get you.
God is speaking to you, and you are his prophet.
Bugs are under your skin and you can't get them out.
You're being chased by flying pig faced ninjas...

Who knows. 

I'll tell you one of the more frightening experiences I've personally had was a fellow who refused to let go of my arm and went into detail on how he was going to make a lethal weapon out of the plastic spray bottle I was holding, break out, and go into the mountain where he had buried his confederate gold...

I do not agree with the blank stare, you need the INSANE stare. The "I'm going to snap at any second" stare....The "I'm a wild animal, not a human" stare...

Anyhow, whatever you pick to be your delusion. IT IS YOU. That is ALL you think about. ALL you talk to anyone about. IT IS THE ONLY THING THAT MAKES SENSE. NOTHING else matters. 

And talk to them swiftly, but softly, till they walk away, then LOUD, SLOW AND THREATENING. 








And don't get TOO into character.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, I'm liking that idea, the delusional one. I was going to do something I did last year too, jumping out of the bushes at people, but what's the best thing to scream as I scare them?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Frankly, I wouldn't jump out at them. Let them see you in the distance, twitching, pacing, biting your nails, jittery, and wondering what's wrong with you. THEN I'ld walk right up and start in on your delusion. 

AND TARGET THE PARENTS! Scaring a kids parents is a most effective way of scaring the kid.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, I will. I was going to escort my little brother while he trick or treats (since no one wants to come to my house since my neighborhood is lazy), so I might let him "escort" me as I just stare at other parents.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Watch, and re-watch *12 Monkeys *and *Rain Man*.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> Watch, and re-watch *12 Monkeys *and *Rain Man*.


Thats what i was thinking of, especially 12 monkeys.


----------



## shopcomparecostumes (Jul 7, 2009)

The costume wouldn't really matter if you don't have the right attitude to go with the costume. You should really act out your costume. That's the best way to do justice to your costume.


----------

